# New F150 - options and opinions?



## GulfCoast1102 (Dec 30, 2013)

I'm planning to place an order for a new F150 before the end of the year. It'll be an XLT with 301A trim and Chrome Appearance Package, 4 door, 4x4.

One of the two things i'm struggling with is choice of engine. I'm going back and forth between the 5.0L V8 and the 3,5L twin turbo EcoBoost.

I've always liked the 5.0L V8, and i'm really leaning towards the 5.0L.

I know the 3.5L EcoBoost boasts some pretty impressive numbers, but it is still a V6, no matter how many turbos you bolt onto it.

The 2nd thing that has me hung up is rear end gear ratio. The truck will be a daily driver, and running quite a few miles each week. I know the 3.31:1 is available with the 5.0L, but not sure about the Eco. The other option I'm considering is the 3.55:1.

I expect the 3.31 will get a little better fuel mileage, but i'm not sure if it would be very noticeable. I'm driving 400+ miles/week.

I don't tow much, and don't tow often, but I want to be _able_ to tow without issue. My boat only weighs about 3000 lbs, but I go plan on getting into a larger boat, which is part of the impetus to buy a larger truck (my current truck is a little, old, gutless Mazda B4000).

I'm guessing the 3.5L Eco will get better mileage than the 5.0L, but dadgummit, it's still a V6!! (this fact just doesn't sit right down in my gut).

The 3.31 gears will do fine on the highway, but will they cause excessive downshifting while towing?

Any guesses on how many miles that Eco will go before running into issues with the turbos?

These are some serious 1st world problems for me to consider!

Looking for some sensible thoughts on this.


----------



## goodwood (Mar 30, 2009)

If i were driving that much and towing that light id go with taller gearing.


----------



## Gottagofishin (Dec 17, 2005)

Whichever engine you get go with the tall gears for gas mileage. When you want to tow something heavy, lock out 6th gear which gives you about the same final drive ratio as the lower gear rear. 

As for the motor. The EB will kick the 5.0's butt in towing and get better mileage doing it. I tow 6000 - 7000 lbs regularly with mine. Lock out 6th, set the cruise on 75 and go. 

That said, the 5.0 should do what you want.


----------



## TheGoose (Jan 22, 2006)

Just get the 3.73's. I have the 3.55's and avg. about 16 mpg overall. Was hoping to avg. 17. I think with anything less than 3.55's you will defeat the purpose of owning a truck. 

As far as V6 vs v8 I never heard anybody complain about their cummins only being a 6. Most people also have very little trouble with their turbo's (diesel engines). Not sure about the EB but at 60K so far so good on mine.


----------



## fireguy (Jun 28, 2010)

I have a 2014 Eco SC 4x4 w/3.31 gears. On a trip to Florida, 18.5 at 80, 19.5 at 75, 20.5 at 70. I only had 3500 miles on it then though. They say it will get better as time goes on. 17-18 around town. I have pulled a 5000 lb load with ease.


----------



## surf_ox (Jul 8, 2008)

3.5 pulls like a dream. I came from a 6.4 diesel and see very little difference in towing my 21 ft cc. I know it's hard to believe. But the weights difference in the truck offsets it. Dont get hung up on size. Test drive both. Oldest has the 2.7 and I have the 3.5. He tows bay boat and mine is nearshore offshore.

Also I posted this elsewhere on the boards.

Good summary of engine choices i read and source

* Basic work/delivery truck: 3.5L TI-VCT V-6

* Work truck/commuting/light-duty towing: 2.7L EcoBoost V-6 (less than 4000 lbs)

* Work truck/weekly towing: 5.0L V-8

* Work truck /commuting/occasional towing: 3.5L EcoBoost V-6

From here

http://www.hardworkingtrucks.com/33408/?utm_medium=single_article&utm_campaign=site_click&utm_source=in_story_related[/QUOTE]

--------------

Fame is a vapor, popularity an accident, and riches take wings. Only one thing endures and that is character.


----------



## ATX 4x4 (Jun 25, 2011)

Can't comment on durability of 3.5 or the 5.0 in any way.

I own a 13 3.5 with 3.31 and work truck is 14 3.5 3.55. They get the same MPG...hand calculated. The 3.31 is a turd compared to the 3.55. As said above anything below 3.55 is a sedan.

Work truck is minimum 700 miles per week.
Personal truck averages 250 per week


----------



## Drewtk (Aug 22, 2011)

I used to have an Ecoboost F150. Before I bought it, I test drove it back to back with a 5.0, and I liked the power on the Ecoboost a lot better. The odd thing was the V8 felt like a 6 cylinder, and the Ecoboost felt like a V8. That is, the Ecoboost made more power down low; the V8 felt laggy in comparison.

Test drive both and see which one feels better.


----------



## GoneSouth (Jun 4, 2010)

Ecoboost is a better towing engine than the 5 L in my opinion.  I have the ecoboost in an expedition. It tows up to 9000 lbs fine.


----------



## GulfCoast1102 (Dec 30, 2013)

Another question on the EcoBoost. Does the Eco require high octane fuel? If so, does the fuel cost wash out the fuel mileage savings vs the 5.0L?


----------



## Steve H (Jul 25, 2010)

No, the ECO runs on regular. I have an 12 ECO 4x4 long Bed Crew with the 36 gallon tank. It will run forever on a tank of gas. I have 63K on mine with 3:73 gears.


----------



## Sugars Pop (Jul 10, 2008)

Just got rid of a 12 Eco, crew cab, long bed, trailer towing pkg with 130000 miles on it.
Engine was great, had transmission issues, drive shaft boot repaired once and failed again prior to trading it in.
Six Fords in 20 years and had problems on most of them after I reached 100,000 miles, Expedition X 2, Explorer X 1, F250 X 2, F150 X1. Annual driving for me is about 40,000 miles
Bought me a truck that is made in Texas with the small V8. Less Power than the ECO but getting 22 mpg on daily drive of 100 miles


----------



## finchinzo (Sep 8, 2012)

*F150*

I just got my 2015 f150 fx4 with the max tow package and 3.5 Eco boost.. I've had 2 Eco boost loved them both. I have the 3.55 rear end which I highly recommend especially if you plan to put larger tires on it. The truck pulls great, and before I put a 6" lift and 35" tires on it it was getting really good fuel mileage. You can really feel the 700lb diet the truck went on in 2015. I personally wouldn't get the 2.7 Eco yet, I like the torque of the 3.5 and the 2.7 is still new. Some people swear by the 5.0 but my personal preference is 3.5 Eco with twin turbos. The 3.5 runs very strong and that is what made me switch from a gm guy to buy a ford. The 5.0 may be a decent option and some prefer a v8, however I'll take a v6 with turbos any day. Again, gears are important. They hear these trucks perfect from the factory with a 3.55. It pull goods and does awesome on the freeway. Good luck in your decision.


----------



## peckerwood (Jun 9, 2012)

My 2014 5.0 pulls our 27' TT with no problems at all at 70mph.I couldn't ask more of a 1/2 ton pee-cup.


----------



## bubbas kenner (Sep 4, 2010)

Sugars Pop said:


> Just got rid of a 12 Eco, crew cab, long bed, trailer towing pkg with 130000 miles on it.
> Engine was great, had transmission issues, drive shaft boot repaired once and failed again prior to trading it in.
> Six Fords in 20 years and had problems on most of them after I reached 100,000 miles, Expedition X 2, Explorer X 1, F250 X 2, F150 X1. Annual driving for me is about 40,000 miles
> Bought me a truck that is made in Texas with the small V8. Less Power than the ECO but getting 22 mpg on daily drive of 100 miles


Which Texas made small v8 pu is getting a real 22mpg.
I have a 07 fx4 5.4L I only get bout 16-17 mpg on hwy original owner just turned 69k miles crew cab.Buy used save money love ford trucks.
My son just bought a 2015 gmc crew cab z71 that my friend is the best riding truck I have ever drove.Milage is not that good but it's a truck not a Prius.


----------



## texwake (Aug 17, 2010)

I'm about to pull the trigger on a Lariat 3.5 Eco 4X4. I don't know the gearing on it but I get a better deal getting it off the lot rather than custom ordering it. Can you switch out the gearing or is that not worth it?


----------



## peckerwood (Jun 9, 2012)

We had 2 company trucks with eco's the 1st year they came out,and had turbo failures on both right out of warranty.My daughter-in-laws Mazda with a turbo engine done the same thing,so that's the reason I went with a V8.Haven't heard of anyone else having turbo trouble though.I've had 302's and 5.0's ever since they cam out and never had any trouble out of them after all these years.


----------



## ST.SIMONS (Jan 27, 2010)

I have had 2 eco boost fail me. One had 34,000 miles and the other had 46,000 miles. Both trucks acted like they were going to blow up and would shake violently at take off. AC also quit working at same time. Now own an 2015 F250 . Love it


----------



## C.Hern5972 (Jul 17, 2009)

2013 Fx4 Eco 3.5 here with 3:55 and love it. Pulls the rig just fine. 40k on the clock right now with no issues. I got dang near every option.


----------



## surf_ox (Jul 8, 2008)

Did you order it yet??


--------------

Fame is a vapor, popularity an accident, and riches take wings. Only one thing endures and that is character.


----------



## fireguy (Jun 28, 2010)

What if a person had a 14 eco 4x4 supercrew 8800 miles that he would sell if anyone would be interested? Going to a 250.


----------



## finchinzo (Sep 8, 2012)

*f150*

switching gears out will cost about 2k if it is 4wd, then you will have to re program the truck so make it shift properly. A 3:55 is not a special order item, it should be easy to find one with that gear. Both my brothers and my truck have 3:55, that is the best gear in my opinion. If you up the tire size it will not rob it of power. It still cruises at like 2,000 rpm at 80mph.


----------



## texwake (Aug 17, 2010)

texwake said:


> I'm about to pull the trigger on a Lariat 3.5 Eco 4X4. I don't know the gearing on it but I get a better deal getting it off the lot rather than custom ordering it. Can you switch out the gearing or is that not worth it?


Pulled the Trigger! Getting mine tomorrow from Mac Haik, I will say Joe Myers was really wanting to make me a deal but I liked the salesman and Mac Haik. Plus I made them make me a better deal, haha. Got the 3.5 ECO 4X4. 
Yall are making me nervous about my turbos now after going back and reading after I made my first comment! Never went with the extended warranty...never had an Issue with a truck to where I wish I had before. Knock on wood.


----------



## finchinzo (Sep 8, 2012)

*F150*

You'll be happy.. It's not often a turbo just goes out all the sudden. Sure it can happen but you will be pleased with it. They are fun to drive for a half ton.


----------

